# Noosa Nth Shore Frog ID + Legless Lizard in the driveway [Pic Heavy]



## HydroGoat (Feb 27, 2011)

Hey guys,

So we went up to Noosa Nth Shore this weekend camping, and I was a bit disappointed that I only saw a frog (we were in bushland). I had thought it was a toad, but investigation proved me wrong 

Apologies for crappy phone pics:














So I was quite pleased when I a Burtons Legless Lizard (I think) gave me a fright!

Dad and I were unloading the car, and I'd just taken some stuff upstairs. He put my thongs in the driveway and I came back down, grabbed one and thought "hrm, that's a funny looking stick between them" (its head was sticking up between the thongs, was underneath one (they were upside down, no worries)). So I grabbed the other and it moved. I only saw it's body and crapped myself thinking "unidentified snake D:" Then I looked at its head and decided it was definitely not a snake. Grabbed my camera, then did some googling afterwards.

We have a steep driveway, and while I was sitting there watching it it kept trying to climb up but sliding down again. I was going to pick it up and put it in the garden, but I've never seen or read anything about legless lizards so I didn't want to touch it. It found its own way there with a little encouragement from my feet  Here are the pictures, I went a little overboard, it's a pretty creature.

He was surprisingly patient with me, just sat there with the camera inches from him!


















Also included some bad pics of a coastal that was on our compost bin about a month ago. Should've lined up the camera then turned the torch off, like I did while taking pics of this one. Turned out much better.


----------



## W.T.BUY (Feb 27, 2011)

Yep its a burtons, quite a nice and healthy one too!


----------



## HydroGoat (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah I thought he looked healthy, gave me a fright initially! As I said, it's the first one I've seen, thought he looked quite good.

Dad was worried we'd brought it back with us, but I looked up their range, and even if that's the case it doesn't matter.


----------



## AUSHERP (Feb 28, 2011)

looks like it could be a rocket frog though i'm not positive. Beautiful burtons! looks pretty thick!


----------



## eipper (Feb 28, 2011)

the frog is Litoria nasuta, Rocket Frog and it is certainly a burton's

Cheers,
scott


----------

